

Neverending Story - palish
http://cha1n.com/chaingangs/31
This seemed fun, so here we are!  Each item you see represents a story beginning (from <a href="http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:lzbH4IRHqUIJ:www.readwritethink.org/lesson_images/lesson221/story_beginnings.pdf+story+beginnings&#38;hl=en&#38;ct=clnk&#38;cd=1&#38;gl=us" rel="nofollow">http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:lzbH4IRHqUIJ:www.readwr...</a>).  Click on one and leave a reply to add to the story.  You can branch off at any time, and others can upvote your additions.<p>I fully expect this to turn into one big ragefest, but it'll be interesting to see the results anyway, and it seemed like a neat hack.  Probably NSFW eventually.
======
palish
This seemed fun, so here we are! Each item you see represents a story
beginning (from
[http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:lzbH4IRHqUIJ:www.readwr...](http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:lzbH4IRHqUIJ:www.readwritethink.org/lesson_images/lesson221/story_beginnings.pdf+story+beginnings&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us)).
Click on one and leave a reply to add to the story. You can branch off at any
time, and others can upvote your additions. More popular ones will appear
above others.

I fully expect this to turn into one big ragefest, but it'll be interesting to
see the results anyway, and it seemed like a neat hack.

For some reason, I can't add initial text to submissions, so I'm posting this
as a comment :)

So be silly and post whatever you'd like, and your peers will rate you. Feel
free to contribute your own story beginnings, too!

~~~
rms
You can only add initial text to submissions without links. This really threw
me off for a while too.

~~~
palish
Aha. Thank you.

